# Terminal Standard Einstellungen?



## jccTeq (8. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche mal alle Standard Einstellungen der Telnet- und SSH-Terminals für Linux, damit alles so funktioniert, wie es bei den richtigen Distributionen (ich habe ein LFS hier) funktioniert. Ich spreche von Tastatur-Einstellungen und so, speziell für Telnet- und SSH-Terminals. Da hab ich nämlich das Problem, daß vieles noch nicht geht. 

Beispielsweise funktionieren Anwendungen, die NCurses benutzen, nicht über mehr als eine Telnet-Session hinaus. Wie in einem anderen Thread beschrieben funktionieren NCurses-Anwendungen nur, wenn ich auf einen Rechner direkt mit Telnet draufgehe. Geh ich von der ersten Telnet-Session auf dem Rechner aus mit Telnet  weiter auf einen anderen Rechner, laufen NCurses Anwendungen zwar, werden aber nicht angezeigt. Es ist nichts zu sehen. 

Das nächste, was nicht funktioniert ist der Editor VI. Er wird angezeigt, ich kann auch damit arbeiten, jedoch kann ich ihn nicht richtig bedienen. Zum Beispiel ESC-:q geht nicht, weil ich keinen Doppelpunkt in die Kommandozeile eingeben kann. Im Text, also im Einfügen-Modus des VI kann ich das aber...

lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

ich muss wissen, wo man welche Einstellungen vornehmen kann, damit Terminals über Telnet und SSH so funktionieren, wie sie sollen, also als säße man direkt vor dem Gerät. 

Danke!

Gruß, 
Hendrik


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2005)

Ich hatte mir auch mal ein LFS gebastelt und hatte da eigentlich keine Probleme mit SSH. Ich denke SSH wird schon soweit mit den Standardeinstellungen installiert und somit sollte es gehen. Telnet kommt mir nicht mehr unter, zu unsicher.
Ist auf beiden Boxen ncurses installiert?


----------



## jccTeq (8. April 2005)

Auf jedem Gerät ist das selbe System installiert. Ist einfach nur ein Tar Archiv, was auf allen Systemen entpackt wird. Die Systeme sind alle nahezu gleich, und die Unterschiede in der Hardware wurden durch eine Pseudo-Hardware-Erkennung abgedeckt. 

SSH funktioniert soweit auch... nur Telnet nicht. Leider brauchen wir Telnet gerade wegen seines größten Nachteils: da es Klartext überträgt. Wir arbeiten nicht nur mit original Telnet-Clients auf den Geräten, sondern auch mit einer Bedien-Oberfläche, die nichts anderes tut, als Befehle im Klartext an den Telnet-Client zu übertragen. Und diese jetzt nachträglich mit SSH Fähigkeit zu versehen, übersteigt unsere Mittel. Daher muss Telnet so laufen, wie es sein soll, also - wie gesagt - als säße man direkt vor dem Gerät.


----------

